# Removing wallpaper



## redheadps (Jul 19, 2010)

Help, I am removing wallpaper using a wallpaper remover liquid and a scraper. I am coming upon a brown paper bag material. Help.
:wink:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Can you scrape a small section of the brown paper and see what's beneath that? Is it gypsum? It may have delaminated the outer face paper on your drywall or it may just be a layer of the wall paper.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

redheadps said:


> Help, I am removing wallpaper using a wallpaper remover liquid and a scraper. I am coming upon a brown paper bag material. Help.
> :wink:


That is what's behind the skin of the drywall. It's going to take some extra work to fix that. 
But at least the wallpaper will be gone.lol.
First you will need to use some type of sealer to seal those areas. 
Next you will need to skim coat with joint compound. Then sand and repeat if needed.
I like this product by Sherwin Williams









Here's the link -->http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&prodno=650132608&doctype=PDS&lang=E

Hope this helps.

-Paul


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Be prepared to do even more patching and repairing after you have applied your first coat of paint. There is a high likelihood that you are going to experience sporadic "bubbling" of some of the paper surfaces.

Fear not. This is easily dealt with by cutting each offending bubble out of the paper with two opposing curved slices of a razor knife... sort of in a long, almond shaped divot. Just make sure the ends of the curves cross each other so the inside oval sliver of paper lifts off easily.

Then you fill it back in with mud and sand it once more.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Willie T, That's what the conditioner is for. It locks down the brown paper. It definitely minumizes the bubbling.

-Paul


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Sir MixAlot said:


> Willie T, That's what the conditioner is for. It locks down the brown paper. It definitely minumizes the bubbling.
> 
> -Paul


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------

